# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework >  چند سوال ساده

## mehran6764

من  يادگيري  رو با vs2010 شروع  كردم  ، هم تو كتاب و هم  تو نت  چند تا مطلب جديد ديدم كه  علي رغم اينكه جالب ان  چند  مطلب هست كه درك اشون نمي كنم

1- ايا   اونايي كه به liq  مسلط هستند   نيازي به  ado.net  نخواهند داشت ؟    يا بايد هر دو شو ياد بگيرم 

2-  تا اونجايي كه  فهميدم   liq ‌با قونت فارسي مشكل داره ؟ درسته ؟ ايا اين  قابل حل شدنه  ؟

3-  بالخره كدوم تلفظ درسته  لينك  يا  لينكيو ؟

4- تو كتاب  در مورد  WindowsFormsApplication     نوشته شده  كه اين  تكنولو‍ژي قديمي هست   ، ايا با يادگيري  wpf  نيازي  به يادگيري  WindowsFormsApplication ندارم  ( توضيح بدين لطفا" )

5-  ايا با يادگيري silverlight  نيازي  به يادگيري  اجاكس   ندارم
؟

*6-  توضيحاتي هم كه در مورد   wcf هست خيلي قلبمه اس به زبان ساده و محاوره اي و خودماني  چي هستش حالا ؟*

----------


## mze666

WPF یادگیریش یکم سخت تره ولی فوق العاده جذاب تره امکاناتش خیلی خیلی بیشتر از Windows form هستش و وقتی یاد گرفتینش دیگه به هیچ وجه حاضر به کار کردن با Windows form نمیشید.
 Linq To Sql رو کلاً فراموش کنید چون دیگه کسی ازش استفاده نمیکنه و عمرش تموم شده (مثل ویندوز فرم). به جاش از Entity Framework یا NHibernate استفاده کنید. Entity Framework مال خود مایکروسافته و یادگیریش فوق العاده راحت. NHibernate اوپن سورس هستش و یادگیریش یه مقدار سخت ولی امکاناتش از Entity Framework بیشتره (اگر بخواین در سطح حرفه ای کار کنین).

Silverlight جزئی از WPF هستش و اگر WPF رو یادبگیرین با یک مقدار تغییر در کدهاتون میتونید برنامه WPF رو تبدیل به Silverlight کنید.
در مورد WCF اطلاعات زیادی ندارم و اصلاً باهاش کار نکردم.

اگر توی بحث وب هم میخواید وارد شید ASP.NET Web forms رو فراموش کنید و از ASP.NET MVC استفاده کنید که واقعاً کار باهاش لذت بخشه!.

در کل به نظرم مطالبی که میخونید قدیمی هستن و بهتره که منابع جدید و بهتری پیدا کنید.

به صورت خلاصه بخوام راهنماییتون کنم اینا رو یاد بگیرین خیلی عالیه:
WPF, Entity Framework, ASP.NET MVC

----------

